# WTF, seriously?? Phantom light cover on the swamp



## Balloonatic (Mar 22, 2017)

Can someone please explain this to me??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/401292392226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 22, 2017)

It goes over the light on the front fender of a Schwinn B6 or Phantom


----------



## bricycle (Mar 22, 2017)

???? he selling a ratty Schwinn light cover.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## bobcycles (Mar 22, 2017)

HaHA!!!  Didn't you know?

If you destroy your bike parts you get wayyyyyyy more $$$$ for them!

Imagine if that cover was completely flattened.....probably fetch a grand!


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 22, 2017)

Not a cheap reproduction, just a crappy original.


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2017)

At $119 so far !!! Lot of dumb asses out there.lol


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 22, 2017)

Somethins fishy...........


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 22, 2017)

I think it's time to sell the crummy one I have..........................


----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 22, 2017)

If you look at the bidder list it looks bogus if it was at a real auction I would say it was loaded with shills.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> If you look at the bidder list it looks bogus if it was at a real auction I would say it was loaded with shills.




I see that all the time. I chalk it up as dumb, or stupid, first time bidders knowing nothing about bidding or the item they are bidding on. You see these types of people on the road every day and you wonder how they ever passed the written test to get a drivers license.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2017)

Better bid to win guys! I'm on this bad boy!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 22, 2017)

WOW !  It has 29 bids. Total Dis belief.... what am i missing here ????


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 22, 2017)

It has the rare coin slot in the top that turns your light into a bank!!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 22, 2017)

Gotta be horse shiite... I'm just not buyin' it.... literally and figuratively. I'll be watching to see if there is feedback left on this one.

Maybe someone has a red phantom with big holes all over it, and it's missing the light cover... I just can't figure this one out.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 23, 2017)

This guy's stuff always "sells" for some coin... I honestly belive he has some "friends" that help up the bids most of the time

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Mar 23, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> This guy's stuff always "sells" for some coin... I honestly belive he has some "friends" that help up the bids most of the time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I agree, I have watched his stuff for a long time. Even the so so stuff and not valuable stuff always sells for more than anyone has ever gotten. There is something smelly there.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2017)

This is a result of stupidity at it's highest level. Click on *Hide Automatic Bids* on the bid page and you'll see all the details. Dan doesn't need shill bidders on his items, he has a knack for attracting stupid bidders.


----------



## kreika (Mar 23, 2017)

Skylights in cars are cool but this.....my wtf moment of the day.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 23, 2017)

uhhhh....excuse me?

the light cover is "Holy"?!!  

Do you not realize how many people covet
such sacred things?


----------

